# Blowing coat at 8 months and color change?



## gigipie (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi all!

Bentley appears to be starting to lose his puppy coat, as he is matting like crazy all of a sudden. It seems like the minute we finish brushing him out, he has 5 more mats appear. He's only 8 months old - would this be the time for that?

We will likely get him groomed into a short puppy cut until we are past this stage and then try to re-grow him since he's so dang cute in his long hair. He just doesn't tolerate brushing well as it is, and especially if there are mats. It's something we are working with him on, but it's a pretty slow process.

That being said, is it true that cutting his hair at this point could still trigger color change? He's a Red Irish Pied and we adore his color. If it changes, it changes, but I didn't want to do anything to trigger a change if it's not necessary. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, they can start blowing coat at 8 months.

No, cutting their coat does NOT “trigger” a color change. IF the coat is changing color already, and you cut off the color on the tips, it might APPEAR that way, but it is happening anyway. But your boy appears to be a clear red in these photos. If so, he will remain red. If he is a red sable, he has already lost whatever dark tips he had on his coat as a puppy, so those are already gone!


----------



## gigipie (Jan 30, 2021)

krandall said:


> Yes, they can start blowing coat at 8 months.
> 
> No, cutting their coat does NOT “trigger” a color change. IF the coat is changing color already, and you cut off the color on the tips, it might APPEAR that way, but it is happening anyway. But your boy appears to be a clear red in these photos. If so, he will remain red. If he is a red sable, he has already lost whatever dark tips he had on his coat as a puppy, so those are already gone!


Thank you - that's great to know and very helpful! We got him cut today and he looks very handsome  Certainly not exactly what we wanted/not perfect (don't love his head/face cut), but will do the trick for now. He did better at the groomer's this time (with the help of some Trazadone and the training we've been working on the last three months) and they felt if we continue the work we are doing with him, he should get much better each time because the improvement today was great. Hoping this haircut helps with the mats and allows us to continue to train him to tolerate grooming.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww! He looks very cute!!! 💕


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Bentley looks adorable!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Such a handsome little guy!


----------



## gigipie (Jan 30, 2021)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Bentley looks adorable!





LWalks said:


> Such a handsome little guy!


Thank you!!


----------

